# £100 for a new grinder



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

A friend of mine a work is purchasing a gaggia classic.

I've told him it would be wise to invest in a decent burr grinder.

So, can anyone recommend something new for £100? (I know..tough ask!)

Criteria:-

1) It has to look nice

2) It isn't a hand grinder

3) It isn't an Iberital MC2

To make it even tougher, his wife wants a new one, so no second hand ones either...

I appreciate its not ideal, but something to get him going would probably be adequate









Cheers


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Personally I don't know of anything. As far as I know, MC2 (or perhaps Ascaso i-2 / i-mini) is the cheapest grinder to allow an espresso machine to function as intended, though apparently without spectacular results in the cup.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers, that's what I thought


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't forget there is the black version of the MC2 nowadays maybe that would be acceptable, or buy a grey one and repaint lol.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Why not the MC2??


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its as good as you willl get brand new. Such tough limiting criteria. Itll be the worst 100 quid ever spent.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will make my answer short, there is no decent grinder for 100 within this criteria


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

To be honest there's no choice but second hand at that price and even then you'd need to be lucky.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, thanks guys, will try to convince him that secondhand is the way to go


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a Fracino Piccino grinder new for £168 but you will struggle to get anything decent, new, for £100! Give me a shout if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## leftism (Jan 5, 2012)

You can get a good second hand commercial grinder for 100. Check on ebay etc. for ads


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

leftism said:


> You can get a good second hand commercial grinder for 100. Check on ebay etc. for ads


Care to share? Are there any jumping out at you?

I think you will struggle to fill the original brief?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

leftism said:


> You can get a good second hand commercial grinder for 100. Check on ebay etc. for ads


Bargains are there but few and far between ( see CC £56 two group and grinder bargain ) . . These purchases can be a waste of money tho unless you know what you are looking for , or can visit to see if working and have a mind to be able to replace any parts or burrs that may be needed, along with the cost that these entail.

And try the rocky on the sales thread of £115 currently


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

That Rocky looks as good as new, I've just sold one on EBay for > £160.00.

Great value at the asking price and built to last.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Rocky on the for sale forum has gotta be the best deal you're going to get. Just £15 more than your budget

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Totally agree with boots. A "commercial" grinder for £100 is a rare beast (and normally that cheap for a reason!)

The Rocky is a bargain (although I wouldn't class it as commercial). It's a superb home grinder - I was really happy with mine and pound for pound gives great results. Someone's gonna be happy!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I've posted about the Rocky, just waiting for Johnny to get back to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

^^^ You'll be that happy man then Jason ^^^

Well done. :thumbup:


----------

